# Al Raha a nice place to live?



## mjki2cp2 (May 27, 2012)

Hi friends

I'm currently considering living in Al Raha as its close to work and because I found some decent looking apartments on Dubizzle.

I was wondering whether its 'out in the sticks' and remote or whether there's things to do and go (eg, nice things to see/go to, restaurants, whether there's a supermarket nearby or mall etc). How's the beach there too? 

I'm in my early 30ies will be initially coming alone to settle in before wife and 2 pre-school kids join. We currently live in central London so want to still be in a relatively (family friendly) yet sociable area.

If Al Raha doesn't have that is there anything you would recommend I check out?

Appreciate all your help! 

Cheers


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Raha beach will be a good choice in terms of what you're looking for, raha mall and yas mall are nearby, there's tons of restaurants and a big expat community in those developments - also decent schools across the highway in khalifa city or on Saadiyat island (plus new American school on Yas).


----------

